

How ticket scalpers break Ticketmaster's captcha - mhb
http://consumerist.com/consumer/lawsuits/why-do-ticketmaster-events-sell-out-instantly-334504.php

======
tlrobinson
Why pay guys in India $2 / hour to do it when you can set up a "free" porn
site which redirects TicketMaster captchas to the sign up page and get horny
dudes to do it for free?

~~~
rms
Does anyone actually do this? I'd be curious to see a link to a site that
tricks users into doing captchas.

~~~
vlad
There was an article on YC.N or elsewhere that this was actually happening.

------
mhb
CAPTCHA (which was edited after submission) had been capitalized in the title
because it is an acronym. Isn't it? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captcha>

------
icky
The Mechanical Turk strikes again!

